# Profile Assessment



## hcart (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Folks

I am new here in/on Australia Forum from India and I want to know whether I am eligible to get accepted in an Australian University in a Computer Science Masters (research oriented) program

My 10th standard is 78%

My Intermediate or +2 is 70%

My Engineering (2011) (in Bioinformatics) is 65% with one unfortunate backlog.

a descending percentile indeed.

And after I graduated from my engineering in 2011. I joined a start-up company as an intern doing the work which extended my major project.I am associated with them till now.
I want to study computer science and increase my knowledge in the subject even more than I possess at present.

And I have written IELTS (academic) in which I got 7.5 overall band score with sub-scores of Listening 8.0, Reading 7.0, Writing 7.0 and Speaking 7.0

Looking for places with cheaper cost of living. 


Thanks and Regards.
Hcart.


----------

